# PS Audio & Musical Fidelity M1 DAC Cabling Question



## Jazz1

I don't know much beyond RCA cables. Right now I'm wanting to upgrade the cabling between the PS Audio GCGA and the MF M1 DAC. My first thought was just getting some decent Audioquest RCA cables. Then I started looking at all of the ports and wonder if I could get better sound via the alternative ports? So, what do I be needing to look at, a pair of Male to Female XLR cables? Is there any benefit to going XLR over the RCA? Note this particular  PS GCHA amp. does have the XLR ports (see pics). Thanks for your suggestions. Budget is around $250.00 or so.
  ).


----------



## Dynobot

Just in case
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508556/audioquest-diamondback-king-cobra-rca-rca#post_6912161


----------

